# wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2014)

hat jemand ne Ahnung oder noch Erinnerung, wie schwer die größten Karpfen vor 1980 oder früher waren ?


----------



## Andal (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Ich kann mich an bis 30 kg Fische aus dem Mattsee/OÖ erinnern. Allerdings waren das Netzfänge. Gezielte Karpfenfischerei in der Zeit kenne ich, mal von ein paar Bauernweihern abgesehen, nur vom Neusiedlersee, wo man ähnlich wie heute noch in Ungarn vorgegangen ist.

Daher entwickelt sich auch das etwas schiefe Bild, die Karpfen wären heute deshalb größer, weil sie so intensiv mit Boilies gefüttert werden. Das mag wohl, m.E., für manche Gewässer zutreffen. Aber man darf dabei nicht vergessen, dass bis vor wenigen Jahrzehnten die Gewässer noch weitaus nährstoffreicher waren, teilweise extrem eutrophiert. Das bedeutet, dass die Cypriniden allgemein, ein mehr als üppiges Nahrungsangebot hatten.

Also müsste man schlussfolgern, dass die heutige Fütterei, durch wen auch immer, die Gewichte in diesen Dimensionen aufrecht erhält. Fände sie nicht statt, so wären die Karpfen heute tatsächlich kleiner, als wir sie vorfinden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

also aus meiner Erinnerung galt damals ein 20-Pfünder schon als kleine Sensation


----------



## Purist (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hat jemand ne Ahnung oder noch Erinnerung, wie schwer die größten Karpfen vor 1980 oder früher waren ?



Um die 50 Pfund herum.. in Deutschland.


----------



## vermesser (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Genauso schwer wie heute. Ob sie regelmäßig von Anglern gefangen wurden oder ob man damit rumgepost hat außerhalb der Lokalpresse eventuell is eine andere Sache.


----------



## Andal (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Die Fische waren um kein Haar anders. Aber die Angler und ihre mediale Präsenz sind heute eine ganz andere. Vor Boilie Geburt waren die zielfischorientierten Karpfenfischer eine sehr übersichtliche Schar und die machten kein Aufhebens um ihr Tun.

Mit der vereinfachten Möglichkeit, die Karpfen sehr gezielt zu befischen, hat sich das ganze verschoben und der Karpfen wurde geradezu zu einem Modefisch. Inklusive aller positiven und negativen Folgen darüber in der Angleröffentlichkeit.

Die Angler haben sich verändert. Nicht die Fische!


----------



## Franky (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

War zwar "lange" vor meiner Zeit, aber an die Fänge von meinem Opa und anderen älteren Spochtfreunden um 25 kg kann ich mich auch noch erinnern... Köder waren meistens Kartoffeln... Moosrücken gab's damals schon!


----------



## Doc Plato (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Kann mich Franky und Andal nur anschließen! 
"Damals" waren die Fische so wie heute. Es gab halt nur kein Internet, sondern lediglich die Zeitschriften wie Blinker ect. in den man von + 30Pfund und mehr lesen konnte.
Mein langer verstorbener Onkel zeigte mir als Dotz Fotos von seinen kapitalen Fängen. Sein Lieblingsköder war damals Teig aus Weißbrot/Toast mit Vanillezucker aufgepeppt :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

der berühmte englische Rekordkarpfen "Clarissa" hatte in den 50er Jahren
44 engl. Pfund


----------



## Norman B. (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht wurde bereits vor der "Bolie-Revolution" ein Karpfen von 74Pfd in der Saône oder einem anderen südfranzösischen Fließgewässer gefangen.

Wie schon gesagt wurde, die Fische sind gleich geblieben, nur die Präsenz der Fangmeldungen hat sich verändert.


----------



## Purist (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> "Damals" waren die Fische so wie heute. Es gab halt nur kein Internet, sondern lediglich die Zeitschriften wie Blinker ect. in den man von + 30Pfund und mehr lesen konnte.



Die ~25kg Exemplare durfte man damals zu bestimmten Händlern bringen, die traten beim dortigen wiegen (dafür stand wirklich eine extra Waage dort herum!) als Zeuge auf. Nur so gelangte ein Fisch anschließend in der "Hitparade". Das war, im Verhältnis zu heute, eine ziemlich wasserdichte Angelegenheit, außer der Händler war bestechlich.. Ob der seine Lizenz zum wiegen verlor, wenn so etwas aufflog, ist mir nicht bekannt. 

Bei all den heutigen Rekordfischmeldungen, die auch noch zurückgesetzt werden, ist der Manipulationsspielraum gewiss deutlich größer. Fotos hin oder her, ohne Maßstab, der direkt am Fisch anliegt und geeichte Waage ist da nicht viel mit Genauigkeit. 

Die Köder waren früher üblicher Weise Kartoffel, Teig, Brot, Mais und Wurm. |rolleyes


----------



## jkc (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Hi, ich sehe das irgendwie anders;

bin zwar kein Urgestein, aber meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Fischgewichte insgesamt schon deutlich höher als früher, was nicht heißen soll, dass es damals keine 20 kg+ (Ausnahme)Fische gegeben hat. Ich meine irgendwann so Mitte der 90er gab es in der Blinker eine Auswertung der bis dahin gemeldeten Karpfenfänge, zu dem Zeitpunk war noch kein Fisch über 20kg dabei. Dieser wurde aber vom Autor für die nächsten Jahre angekündigt was dann auch so eintrat. 
Das alles nur der Präsenz der Fangmeldungen zuzuschreiben ist denke ich unhaltbar. 
Selbst nur die letzten 10 Jahre betrachtet, kann man doch teilweise den Fischen beim zunehmen zuschauen. Wo damals die Obergrenzen bei ca. 55 Pfd. lag (z.B. Französische Seen), geht es heute um über 70 Pfd.
So ähnlich ist es bei fast allen (Karpfen-)Gewässern die ich kenne.


Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



jkc schrieb:


> Selbst nur die letzten 10 Jahre betrachtet, kann man doch teilweise den Fischen beim zunehmen zuschauen. Wo damals die Obergrenzen bei ca. 55 Pfd. lag (z.B. Französische Seen), geht es heute um über 70 Pfd.



Diese Fische sind genau die Einschränkung, die ich Eingangs meinte. Man fing diese 50 bis 70 Pfünder nicht in wirklich besonders naturnah besetzten Seen und sie sind wahrlich keine einige hundert Hektar groß. Unter solchen Bedingungen ist dieser Großwuchs tatsächlich auf anglerische Einwirkungen zurückzuführen.


----------



## Lommel (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

In den 80ern, war nach meiner Erinnerung, ein 10 Pfd. Karpfen ein absolut kapitaler Fisch, ein 20 Pfd. Karpfen war eine kleine Sensation und eine Zierde jeder Fangstatistik. Heute kaum zu glauben. Damals haben wir auch nie Nachts geangelt, wie denn auch Piepser gabs ja nicht. Teig oder Pfannie Knödel direkt an freier Leine ausgeworfen, Rute auf einer Holzgabel abgelegt,  Rolle auf, in die Schnur noch Alufolie als Bissanzeiger, fertig war der Karpfenhunter. Wenn die Schnur dann lief musste man schnell sein und direkt anschlagen denn es war ja wichtig den Haken möglichst im Köder komplett zu verstecken. Mit dem heutigen Wissen, irgendwie witzig.


----------



## antonio (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

man kann auch nachts ohne piepser angeln und wir haben es auch getan.
man muß dann eben angeln und nicht etliche meter von der angelstelle entfernt im zelt pennen.
ansonsten stimme ich andal zu.

antonio


----------



## vermesser (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Nee Leute. Es gab schon immer Karpfen mit 30, 40, 50 Pfund. Und die wurden auch MAL gefangen. Aber eben meistens nur einmal und wenn dann tauchten die in Lokalblättenr auf, wenn der Fänger damit überhaupt Werbung gemacht hat außerhalb seines Vereins.

Außer in Karpfenpuffs hat sich da nix geändert.

Mein ehemaliger und leider verstorbener Nachbar war lange Zeit quasi Berufsangler, schon im Osten. Und auch dort kannte man schon die dicken Boddenhechte, Waller von 2m, fette Karpfen und metrige Zander...die wurden auch gefangen. Nur anders, vielleicht nicht in der Frequenz und mit soviel Publicity...aber es gab sie. Ja die kannten sogar schon dicke Dorsche vom Boot, das Waten auf Mefo und und und...nur es wurde nicht in dem Maße publiziert und war aufgrund vielfältiger Einschränkungen bei weitem nicht so verbreitet.

Und ich denke, auch im Westen war die Situation nicht anders.


----------



## fishing-bull-wob (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Wir als Angler sollten hier nicht wieder eine unnötige Diskussion aufkommen lassen, die  mit unerlaubten Anfüttern oder Catch & Release zu tun hat. Ziel dieser Frage ist doch unverkennbar, dass Karpfen in der Gegenwart mit Boilies fett und rund gefüttert werden. Wir sollten uns hier nicht wieder einmal selbst anklagen und die Füße still halten, denn wir wissen alle, was an den Gewässern teilweise abgeht und wie da angefüttert wird. Also , warum eine solche Diskussion entfachen, mit der wir uns nur selbst schaden können.


----------



## marcus7 (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht wurde bereits vor der "Bolie-Revolution" ein Karpfen von 74Pfd in der Saône oder einem anderen südfranzösischen Fließgewässer gefangen.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt wurde, die Fische sind gleich geblieben, nur die Präsenz der Fangmeldungen hat sich verändert.




Bitteschön ;-).

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ur=343&page=1&start=0&ndsp=22&ved=0CFgQrQMwAA


Auch ich sage immer wieder, diese Gleichung das alle karpen so groß seien wegen der Boilies ist Quatsch.

Das könnten wir gar nicht ansatzweise bezahlen :q. Mag dabei Ausnahmegewässer geben, aber die belaufen sich auf unter 1% der Gesamtmasse....

lg


----------



## vermesser (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Und dieser Karpfen wurde nur einmal mit dem Gewicht gefangen  . DAS hat sich definitiv geändert.


----------



## GeorgeB (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



> Und dieser Karpfen wurde nur einmal mit dem Gewicht gefangen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau _das_ ist der Punkt. #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



fishing-bull-wob schrieb:


> Wir  Ziel dieser Frage ist doch unverkennbar, dass Karpfen in der Gegenwart mit Boilies fett und rund gefüttert werden.



Ziel dieser Frage ist
stimmt mein persönliche Erinnerung mit der Realität überein.
*Und sonst nichts !!!*


----------



## marcus7 (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Jup, da habt ihr vollkommen recht.

Aber wie vorher schon einige schrieben:

- es war früher ungleich schwerer einen großen zu fangen
- es gab weniger, da sie meist nicht zurückgesetzt wurde
- wenn einer gefangen wurde, dann meist von Berufsfischer 
(die es nicht publizierten)

Nichts desto trotz, es gab sie auch vor den Boilies.

Und das wahrscheinlich weitaus häufiger als es der ein oder andere wahr haben will...

lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Bitteschön ;-).
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.colinmaire.net%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2009%2F05%2Fmarcel-rouviere-300x262.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.colinmaire.net%2Fcarpes-records-monde%2Fcarpe-miroir-37-kgs-riviere-de-lyonne-marcel-rouviere%2F&h=262&w=300&tbnid=Tv8hoJ_EY9iSQM%3A&zoom=1&docid=G-EGCzuJybDu0M&ei=h4wxU9uMBYGU4ASNw4Eo&tbm=isch&iact=rc&dur=343&page=1&start=0&ndsp=22&ved=0CFgQrQMwAA
> 
> ...



na ja,  17 Mai 2009


----------



## marcus7 (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> na ja,  17 Mai 2009



Brillendorsch, setzt bitte deine Brille auf.

lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Brillendorsch, setzt bitte deine Brille auf.
> 
> lg


*Carpe miroir 37 Kgs – Rivière de l’Yonne – Marcel Rouvière*

17 mai 2009  Aucun commentaire


----------



## vermesser (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Date de la prise : Le 7 Juillet 1981 !!!


----------



## marcus7 (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> *Carpe miroir 37 Kgs – Rivière de l’Yonne – Marcel Rouvière*
> 
> 17 mai 2009  Aucun commentaire




*Nom du pêcheur :* Marcel Rouvière
Origine du pêcheur : Français Type de carpe : Carpe Miroir
*Poids de la carpe :* 37 Kgs
Longueur de la carpe : D’une longueur de 102 cm pour une circonférence de 120cm
Date de la prise : Le 7 Juillet 1981
Durée du combat : 45 minutes
 Matériel, amorçage & esche utilisés :  Cinq graines de maïs doux  préalablement trempés dans du miel sur un hameçon 2/0 monté sur un bas  de ligne en nylon de 28/°° et une plombée de 35 g.
Il entretenait le poste avec du maïs bouilli et des boulettes de H.P.B.


Auch ohne der französischen Sprache mächtig zu sein, solltest du es jetzt erkennen.

lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

ok ok, spielt ja hier auch nicht die große Rolle


----------



## marcus7 (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ok ok, spielt ja hier auch nicht die große Rolle




Ich finde schon.

Ist immerhin ein wunderbarer "Beweis" das ein Karpfen solch ein fabelhaftes Gewicht erreichen kann ohne auch nur einen einzigen Boilie gefressen zu haben.

Ähnlich spielt es sich auch heute noch in vielen Gewässern ab.
Zum Glück .

lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

wie kommst Du darauf, er hätte noch nie einen Boilie gefressen ?

*Il entretenait le poste avec du maïs bouilli et des boulettes de H.P.B*.


----------



## marcus7 (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wie kommst Du darauf, er hätte noch nie einen Boilie gefressen ?
> 
> *Il entretenait le poste avec du maïs bouilli et des boulettes de H.P.B*.




Meine Güte, da steht schwarz auf weiß das er ihn mit Mais gefangen hat.

Ob das was dort vorgefüttert hat nun einem Boilie unseres heutigen Verständnisses entsprach, zweifle ich mal stark an.

Aber ich merk schon...

Du hast natürlich Recht. Es gab damals keine größeren Karpfen als 5 Kg, alles andere ist gelogen oder mit vorsinnflutlichen "Boilies" dick gefüttert...

Bin raus hier:m.

lg


----------



## vermesser (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Weil das mutmaßlich gekochter Mais ist...ein Kenner des französischen möge mich korrigieren!


----------



## marcus7 (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Weil das mutmaßlich gekochter Mais ist...ein Kenner des französischen möge mich korrigieren!



Danke, würde auch eine Art "Polenta" vermuten.

lg


----------



## Doc Plato (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wie kommst Du darauf, er hätte noch nie einen Boilie gefressen ?
> 
> *Il entretenait le poste avec du maïs bouilli et des boulettes de H.P.B*.




Da ich auch kein Französisch gelernt habe, aber gerade ein paar Onlineübersetzer genötigt habe, kommt da lediglich bei raus, dass es sich um gekochten Mais und Buletten oder auch "Pellets" handeln kann. Selbsthergestellte Maisboilies schließe ich da aus  - ODER ? 

Wer kann denn gut französisch?


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Meine Güte, da steht schwarz auf weiß das er ihn mit Mais gefangen hat.
> 
> Ob das was dort vorgefüttert hat nun einem Boilie unseres heutigen Verständnisses entsprach, zweifle ich mal stark an.
> 
> ...


man mannn, ich unterstelle hier doch niemandem was


----------



## marcus7 (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Nun denn evtl. habe ich es falsch aufgefasst.

Hat auf mich den Eindruck gemacht, dass du nun diskutieren möchtest ob dieser besagte Fluss-Karpfen von Anno Domini aufgrund von Boilies so groß geworden ist.

Nichts für ungut.

lg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Vielleicht sollte man erst einmal klären, ab wann es Boilies gab.

Feste Teigkugeln wurden ja schon im 17.Jhr. von uns Izaak erwähnt.

Ich hänge mal 'nen Artikel dazu an.

Im übrigen, was die Wenigsten wissen werden, die moderne Karpfenangelei geht mitnichten auf die Tommys zurück, mit Haarmontagen wurde schon gefischt, da lag Kevin Maddocks noch als Quark im Schaufenster-und wer hat's erfunden?

Die Dresdner-siehe letzter Absatz::q


http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Rueckblende/Wer-erfand-den-Boilie


----------



## Andal (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Bezieht in eure Überlegungen bitte mit ein, dass sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten die Wasserqualität eklatant verändert hat. An einigen Seen tatsächlich von eutroph hin zu beinahe oligotroph, also schon fast nährstoffarm. Durch die modernen Kläranlagen, Ringkanalisationen und eine veränderte landwirtschaftliche Nutzung der angrenzenden und zuleitenden Flächen wird viel weniger an Nährstoffen in die Gewässer eingetragen.

Das wirkt sich sehr schnell auf jedwedes Plankton aus und je weniger Plankton vorhanden ist, desto weniger für die höheren Lebensformen zu fressen.

Wenn ich daran zurückdenke, was der mit 81 km² wirklich nicht kleine Chiemsee für eine Brühe war und in welchen Größen Cypriniden und Coregonen da waren, dann ist mir das jedenfalls sehr deutlich. Es ist auch nachlesber, welche Schwierigkeiten die Berufsfischerei am See heute hat, überhaupt maßig-verwertbare Fische zu fangen. Das Wasser ist blitzsauber, die Brut kommt prächtig auf, aber dann halkt es. Für ordentliches Wachstum fehlt es an Nahrung. Bei den Coregonen bilden sich Kümmerformen aus.


----------



## vermesser (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Ja, feste Teigkugeln und Haarmontage gab´s schon in alten Ossi- Angelbüchern...genau wie kleine gekochte Kartoffen am Haar.

Und auch die Selbsthakmontage war nicht unbekannt..meist allerdings mit vorgebleiten Futterspiralen, vergleichbar mit "The Method"...

Es ist nun nicht so, daß in den letzten 30 Jahren Wunder der Angelkunst neu erfunden wurden...soweit ich das von meinem jugendlichen Standpunkt beurteilen kann.

Eine Revolution gab es eher auf technischem Gebiet mit solchen Sachen wie geflochtenen Schnüren, federleichten Ruten aus Kohlefaser, einer super exakten Schnurverlegung dünnster Leinen...oder auch bei Bissanzeigern, Echoloten, Kartenplottern und und und...

Rein angeltechnisch ist vieles nicht neu.


----------



## Saarhunter (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Mahlzeit, 

soweit ich weis wurde ab ende der 60er das erste Buch "carp" über die Engliche Methode rausgebracht vom Boilieveteran Gibbinson. Die ersten Komerziellen Boilies wurden 1977 von der Firma Philipps Yeast Products in den Handel gebracht. Aber genauso gibts auch noch diverse Artikel von viel früheren Zeitepochen in denen von Teigkugeln erzählt wurde...

Das ganze könnt ihr hier nachlesen wenn ihr wollt http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Rueckblende/Wer-erfand-den-Boilie

Ich denke aber das es schon einen Unterschied zwischen den "Ausnahmefischen" von früher und heute gibt. Damals waren diese Fische wirklich nur vereinzelt vorzufinden aber es gab sie mit sicherheit.

Heute, in Zeiten der Karpfenpuffs wo die Fische jeden Tag Kiloweise diese Murmeln fressen können, wachsen diese natürlich viel extremer ab als damals. Sie werden aber einfach nur Fett und Rund was nicht mehr viel mit den Fischen von damals gemein hat. Ich glaube das die Fische einfach nicht mehr so lange brauchen um Masse zu gewinnen weil einfach Nahrung im Überfluss vorhanden ist. Genauso glaube ich auch das nicht jeder Karpfen dafür geboren ist um so ein Ausnahmefisch zu werden. Die einen wachsen nur bis zu einem bestimmten Gewicht ab und halten das dann ewig lange und nehmen nur wenig zu oder ab, andere legen einen rasanten Wachstumsschub hin und werden immer schwerer. Vielleicht sind diese Fische ja von Haus aus etwas verfessener und dominanter als andere. Bei uns im Vereinsgewässer (ca. 40 Jahre) das ich seit fast 20 Jahren regelmäßig auf Karpfen befische gab es nie wirklich schwere Ausnahmefische, die schwersten Fische die ich fangen konnte hatten knapp die 10 Kg geknackt. Erst als vor ca. 5 Jahren ein paar Karpfen eingesetzt wurden die da schon um die 7kg hatten konnte ich immer mehr Fische fangen die deutlich über der 10 Kg Marke lagen. Und diese Fische sehen auch ganz anders aus als die üblichen Verdächtigen. Sie sind viel länger und größer als die anderen Artgenossen und nehmen Jahr für Jahr zu obwohl wirklich wenig "Wunderkugeln" im Wasser landen.


----------



## Purist (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



jkc schrieb:


> Ich meine irgendwann so Mitte der 90er gab es in der Blinker eine Auswertung der bis dahin gemeldeten Karpfenfänge, zu dem Zeitpunk war noch kein Fisch über 20kg dabei. Dieser wurde aber vom Autor für die nächsten Jahre angekündigt was dann auch so eintrat.



Deine Erinnerung mag trüben, ich glaube Anfang der 90er war im Blinker (das Heft habe ich damals ab und zu wirklich gelesen) ein Karpfen mit 54 Pfund drin, von wenigstens zwei 50 Pfündern berichtete das Blatt schon in den 80er Jahren. An den 74er erinnere ich mich auch noch. Ich fand den Artikel in einem Stapel ausrangierte Altmagazine in einem gammeligen Vereinsheim direkt neben dem Kühlschrank mit den Alkoholvorräten 

Ich glaube in den 90ern wurde vom Blinker der 60 Pfünder "angepeilt", könnte ich mir zumindest vorstellen, verfolgt habe ich es nicht mehr. 


Zu den Karpfengrößen:
Ich glaube auch, die über 20kg gab's schon immer, vereinzelt. Karpfenangeln war schließlich nichts anderes wie schweres Friedfischangeln und viele Angler betrieben es gar nicht. Karpfen waren für die meisten eher ein Beifang, die Masse der Angler ging gar nicht gezielt los, außer vielleicht auf Hecht und Aal. 
Wer auf große Anfütteraktionen keine Lust hatte, war dadurch quasi auf Mais/Maden/evtl. Teig oder Würmer beschränkt. Entsprechend schwer war es dann, nach unzähligen Weißfischen, vor allem Brassen, überhaupt einen Karpfen an die Angel zu bekommen. Die Größe war da ohnehin nebensächlich und mitgenommen wurde der selbstverständlich auch.

Noch vor den Puffteichen gab's aber häufig die Empfehlung Warmwassereinleitungen z.B. von AKW zu nutzen, mit der Begründung "weil dort die Karpfen besser abwachsen".


----------



## blablabla (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Der Effekt des Boiliefütterns wird, denke ich zumindest, häufig überschätzt. Die "Szenegewässer"in England werden seit 30 Jahren damit eingedeckt und produzieren auch nicht am laufenden Band 40ig Pfünder. Viele Karpfen, die ja immer wieder gefangen werden, werden in 20 Jahren nicht schwerer als 20 Pfund.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Ich lese gern "ältere Angelliteratur" und habe ein Bild von "früher" (ich bin 28 Jahre alt und angle seit ich 6 bin), dass dem Karpfen v.a. mit Technik nachgestellt wurde, über die man heute schmunzelt. Moderne Rigs und Köder sind einfach unglaublich effektiv, die den Karpfen zum Allerweltsfisch machen. Kartoffeln auf Riesendrilling mit Stahldraht an freier Leine nicht (was nicht bedeutet, dass man keine Fische fangen kann). 

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass "Carphunter" in der Vergangenheit über keine besonders effektive Methode verfügten, die flächendeckend eingesetzt wurde und die Karpfen allein daher als Besonderheit galten. Sehr große Fische schienen darüber hinaus kaum bezwingbar, da auch das Gerät an seine Grenzen kam und "Großfischgerät" sowieso kaum zum Einsatz kam.

Auch der finanzielle und zeitliche Aufwand, der früher für eine "Session" investiert wurde, stand meiner Vermutung nach in keinem Verhältnis zu heute. Ich sehe es immer noch kritisch, wenn man Kiloweise essbaren Mais ins Wasser wirft. Und ich habe nie gehungert.

Die Bedeutung als "Angelfisch" bezog sich daher meines Erachtens v.a. auf Satzkarpfen in kleineren Gewässern, die man heraus fing, um sie zu essen. Heute wollen Vereine oftmals eher große Sportfische haben. 

In meiner Kindheit und meinem Umfeld galten große Karpfen als ein Mythos mit Moosrücken und unbändiger Kraft. Der 70er aus dem Ententeich war bereits ein Mordvieh.


----------



## jkc (25. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Hi, 

Purist, Du wirst recht haben, mitte der 90er kann echt nicht stimmen. Muss eher gewesen sein, hatte mal ältere Zeitungen geschenkte bekommen, muss dann darin gewesen sein...

Grüße JK


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Fakt ist auch, dass die Winter immer milder und kürzer werden.
Somit die durchschnittliche Wassertemperatur höher und in der Folge die Futterverwertung besser, die Fressperioden länger usw.


----------



## nostradamus (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Hi,

vergesst bitte nicht folgende Tatsachen:

1. früher galten Fische und insbesondere der Karpfen als wichtiges Lebensmittel.
--- Somit wurden im laufe der Zeit viele mittlere und kleinere Karpfen entnommen und somit erhielten sie nicht die Möglichkeit Kapital zu werden! 

Dies hat sich gerade in den letzten jahrzehnten in Deutschland geändert. 

2. Des Weiteren wurden in den Jahren kaum Karpfen besetzt und heutzutage sind wir der Meinung, dass der Karpfen in jedes Gewässer gehört! 
-- Überbesatz an Karpfen

3. Besseres Futter (siehe Boilies)

Gruß

Nosta


----------



## nostradamus (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

... das wäre gut! 
Leider habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht! Ich kenne exakt ein Gewässer (1!!!; ohne die reinen Forellenbächer)) ohne Karpfenbesatz und dieser Teich gehört mir!


----------



## Taxidermist (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



> Zitat von *nostradamus*
> 
> 
> _heutzutage sind wir der Meinung, dass der Karpfen in jedes Gewässer gehört!_


Zitat Kaulbarschspezi:


> Sind wir bei weitem nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil.



 Genau, nur die Hantas sehen dies so!
Für mich und anscheinend noch ein paar andere: gewässerschädliche Dreckbuddler!

Zum Thema:
In meinem Baggersee, der immerhin 70 Jahre alt ist, waren die Karpfen im "vor Boilie Zeitalter", nur bis höchstens 20Kg schwer.
Inzwischen, nach Jahrzehnten erfogreicher Boiliemast, erreichen sie über 30Kg!
Wie es dem Gewässer mit dem erhöhten Nährstoffeintrag und "nicht Entnahme" geht, ist den Hantas ziemlich egal!

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> In meinem Baggersee, der immerhin 70 Jahre alt ist, waren die Karpfen im "vor Boilie Zeitalter", nur bis höchstens 20Kg schwer.
> Inzwischen, nach Jahrzehnten erfogreicher Boiliemast, erreichen sie über 30Kg!
> Wie es dem Gewässer mit dem erhöhten Nährstoffeintrag und "nicht Entnahme" geht, ist den Hantas ziemlich egal!



Ich fände Satzkarpfen (1-2kg) bis 5kg, in den von mir beangelten Gewässern, völlig in Ordnung, so war das früher einmal.
Heute heisst Karpfen meist 15-30 Pfünder am Haken zu haben, ob gewollt oder nicht, weil sie kaum einer mehr mitnimmt.


----------



## Dakarangus (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zitat Kaulbarschspezi:
> 
> 
> Genau, nur die Hantas sehen dies so!
> ...



Jürgen, bist du dir echt sicher das soviele Boilies gefüttert werden das die Karpfen dadurch schon so groß werden?
Es fällt mir schwer das zu glauben.

Kann das nicht andere Gründe haben? allgemeine bestandsentwicklung, oder dass die Fische in den Jahrzehnten wie du schreibst nicht natürlich gewachsen sein können?
Und vorher der Karpfenbestand mangels Besatz nicht so ausgeprägt war?


----------



## Taxidermist (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



> Jürgen, bist du dir echt sicher das soviele Boilies gefüttert werden das die Karpfen dadurch schon so groß werden?



Der See wird seit mindestens 15 Jahren von Karpfenanglern "belagert". Es gibt Plätze die fast ganzjährig besetzt sind.
Natürlich kommen zu den Boilies, noch übers Jahr, tonnenweise billigeres Partikelfutter (Mais) hinzu. 
Daher ist diese Gewichtszunahme nicht ausschließlich auf Boilies zurückzuführen, sondern auf das füttern in Massen allgemein.
Jeder von den Kaspern, der neu am Gewässer eintrifft, haut halt erst mal ein paar Eimer Futter rein, entnommen wird aber nichts!
Dieses hohe Nährstoffeintrag hat seit einigen Jahren längere, ausgeprägte Algenblüten, sowie überhaupt im Gewässer wachsende Grünalgen zur Folge!
Zumindest die im Gewässer wachsenden Algen gab es früher vor ca. 20 Jahren noch nicht.
Das ist den Karpfenanglern allerdings vollkommen egal, hauptsache es gibt genug und ausreichend schwere "Wasserschweine".

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Fakt ist auch, dass die Winter immer milder und kürzer werden.
> Somit die durchschnittliche Wassertemperatur höher und in der Folge die Futterverwertung besser, die Fressperioden länger usw.



Das ist schlichtweg falsch!


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Uh, leugnest du etwa den Klimawandel?

@ Taxidermist, normalerweise bin ich sehr oft deiner Meinung. Hier aber nicht ganz. Es gab schon früher immer Gewässer, welche spontan zugekrautet sind. Ich hab das hier im Forum schon mehrmals geschrieben. Warum das passierte ist nicht immer klar. Auch gab es hier letztens einen Thread der sich damit beschäftigte, das die Pflanzen durch die Karpfen zerstört werden.

Egal was heutzutage am und im Wasser passiert. Es sind immer die Hanta schuld. Mehr Krautwuchs. Die Hanta. Weniger Krautwuchs. Die Hanta. Ich finde es der Sach nicht dienlich. Ausserdem entnehmen die Kormorane schon genug Fische und das ohne zu füttern. Von daher ist die Problematik meiner Meinung nach zu vereinfach dargestellt.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich lese gern "ältere Angelliteratur" und habe ein Bild von "früher" (ich bin 28 Jahre alt und angle seit ich 6 bin), dass dem Karpfen v.a. mit Technik nachgestellt wurde, über die man heute schmunzelt. Moderne Rigs und Köder sind einfach unglaublich effektiv, die den Karpfen zum Allerweltsfisch machen. Kartoffeln auf Riesendrilling mit Stahldraht an freier Leine nicht (was nicht bedeutet, dass man keine Fische fangen kann).
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass "Carphunter" in der Vergangenheit über keine besonders effektive Methode verfügten, die flächendeckend eingesetzt wurde und die Karpfen allein daher als Besonderheit galten. Sehr große Fische schienen darüber hinaus kaum bezwingbar, da auch das Gerät an seine Grenzen kam und "Großfischgerät" sowieso kaum zum Einsatz kam.
> 
> ...


 
 #6 sehe ich auch so.
 Früher konnte man sie an der Oberfläche sehen, der Fang eines 8 Kg Karpfen war oft schon ungewöhnlich.
 Als die ersten Angler bei uns (Vor fast 30 J)mit moderner Angeltechnik fischten, staunte man was nun gefangen wurde.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Uh, leugnest du etwa den Klimawandel?



Ich leugne überhaupt nichts, ich hinterfrage Dinge nur kritisch und halte mich an Fakten.

Im übrigen reden wir hier wenn, dann über Wetter und nicht über Klima, und hier zeigen die Statistiken ganz klar, daß die Winter eben nicht signifikant milder geworden sind.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



> Es gab schon früher immer Gewässer, welche spontan zugekrautet sind.


@Allrounder 27
"Kraut" gibt es bei uns mehr als genug, damit meine ich aber Wasserpflanzen die wichtig und gut für ein Gewässer sind und nicht Algenteppiche die genau diese wichtigen Pflanzen ersticken!
Die nächte Stufe nach Algenblüten und Blaualgen, sind dann die durch permanente Wühltätigkeit der Karpfen erfolgende Eintrübung und erst dann sterben "höhere" Wasserpflanzen wegen Lichtmangel ab und das Gewässer wird zur trüben Karpfenbrühe.
Das ein Gewässer immer einem Wandel unterliegt ist klar, vor allem bei Baggerseen auch normal. Nur ist es sicher, dass man darauf Einfluss haben kann, indem man z.B. unnötige Nährstoffeinträge unterlässt, b.z.w. diese durch Entnahme neutralisiert.
Bei uns kommen ja noch andere ungünstige Faktoren dazu, wie an vielen Gewässern, die Landwirtschaft und unnötigerweise hat uns der Naturschutz mit einer Schafs/Ziegenherde(ca. 70 Tiere), die auf einer Halbinsel im See leben, beglückt.
Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviel von deren Kacke bei jedem Regen in den See gespült wird.
Die letzteren Faktoren sind aber welche, auf die wir als Angler nicht unbedingt Einfluss haben.
Auf's einbringen von Futter und das Entnehmen von Fischen, aber sehr wohl!

Jürgen


----------



## Norman B. (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Seltsam...
Wie verhält es sich dann an Gewässern mit einem guten Karpfenbestand und ordentlicher Fütterung Deiner persönlichen Freunde, welche allerdings glasklar sind und eine Hülle an höheren Wasserpflanzen vorweisen.
Genauso gibt es Seen mit einem sehr geringen Bestand an Karpfen und demtsprechend deren Jäger, welche Sichttiefen von 10cm haben und regelmäßig von Algenblüten heimgesucht werden.

Warum werden hier seltsame Feindbilder gemalt die man versucht mit unhaltbaren Thesen zu unterstreichen?


----------



## Taxidermist (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



> Warum werden hier seltsame Feindbilder gemalt die man versucht mit unhaltbaren Thesen zu unterstreichen?


Ich weiß nicht ob es eine unhaltbare These ist, dass es schlecht für ein Gewässer ist, wenn dort tonnenweise Futter verklappt wird!
Und wenn es deine glasklaren Seen, denen der Karpfenbestand sogar wohltut gibt, dann halten diese vielleicht einfach nur länger aus, bis das "Endstadium" erreicht ist.
Kannst du ja beschleunigen, durch noch mehr Futter und mehr Besatz.
Und da es ja bekanntlich viele von deiner Sorte gibt, wird es ja nicht so schwer sein, dass absolute Wasserschweine Paradies zu schaffen!
Die Rüsseler finden den Boilie schließlich auch im Trüben!
Ich sagte ja bereits ein paar Beiträge zuvor: Den Hantas ist das Gewässer egal!

Jürgen


----------



## Norman B. (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Genau, danke für Deine weisen Worte!

Du hast ein jämmerliches Feindbild dass Du versuchst mit allen nur erdenklichen Mitteln am Leben zu erhalten. Ob das ganze nun tatsächlich fundierten Hintergrund hat ist Dir absolut egal, denn es geht ja schließlich um die Pflege der eigenen verkorksten Meinung.

Vielleicht solltest Du ein wenig Deinen Horizont erweitern und Dich in Sachen Biologie/Ökologie fortbilden. Dummerweise könnte dann Dein Weltbild zerstört werden, mach es also besser nicht.

Zu Deiner Information: Es gibt dutzende glasklare Seen wo seit ettlichen Jahren so ungeheuer viel 'Futter verklappt' wird, dass es laut Deiner Meinung schon gar kein Leben (außer von Deinen geliebten Wasserschweinen) mehr geben dürfte.

Meine Güte, in Scheuklappen-Tragen bist Du Großmeister.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



> Vielleicht solltest Du ein wenig Deinen Horizont erweitern und Dich in Sachen Ökologie fortbilden.


Du willst mir jetzt nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass der Besatz mit sich nicht selbst reproduzierenden Fischarten, irgend etwas mit Ökologie zu tun hat!
Soll das Hanta-Ökologie sein?
Womit du übrigends recht hast, ist das ich inzwischen tatsächlich ein Feindbild entwickelt habe.
Leute die nur mit Fischen "Posen" wollen und denen das Gewässer und dessen Schicksal völlig egal ist, sind mir sehr zuwider!
So habe alles gesagt und tschüss.

Jürgen


----------



## Norman B. (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Ja, tschüs - viel Vergnügen noch Dir selber auf die Schulter zu klopfen.


----------



## Black_Scorpion (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Der Thread hat sich ja mal geil entwickelt...

Es ist wirklich erstaunlich, dass, wenn mann nur lange genug nach Argumenten sucht, sowieso am Ende die "Hanta" sind. Und wenns die nicht sind, dann die "großen, bösen" Karpfen, die widerum von den "noch böseren" Hantas nicht entnommen werden... also wirklich, PFUI Hantas. (Ironie Ende!)

Ich kann nicht sagen, wie es vor 35 Jahren war, da gabs mich einfach noch nicht. Aber nach Erzählungen meines Opas gabs da einfach eine ganz andere Auffassung zum Angeln. Auf Großfische wurde nicht gezielt gefischt, und die Technik reichte teilweise gar nicht aus, 20 Pfund Fische herauszuholen. Ich denke mir, dass es auch damals schon "Großkarpfen" gab, diese halt einfach nur nicht so oft gefangen wurden. Heutzutage denke ich, gibt es einfach mehr Großkarpfen, die gezielt befischt und so auch gefangen werden. 

Also das ist nur mal so meine Meinung! 

Grüße
Black


----------



## Purist (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Ich glaube noch immer, es hat sehr viel mit C&R zu tun, dass Großkarpfen heute eher die Regel als die Ausnahme sind. 

Anfüttern mag deren Wachstum durchaus fördern, vor allem in geschlossenen kleinen Gewässern ohne übermäßig viel natürliche Nahrung. Trotzdem wäre das ohne C&R auch irrelevant.

Außerdem, es gab schon früher Angler, die sich gezielt mit Karpfenfang beschäftigt haben. Die fütterten dann anstatt mit Boilies mit Kartoffeln über Wochen an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Ich erinner mich an den "Big Ben" aus dem Neckar, Anfang/Mitte 80er war das wohl. Hatte glaube ich 52 Pfund, wurde mehrfach gefangen, das war ganz am Anfang der Boiliangelei, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Längere Zeit deutscher Rekordfisch..

Damals war der Neckar extrem nahrungsreich mit entsprechendem Fischbestand und entsprechenden Fischgrößen.

Heute ist im Gegensatz zu damals der Neckar sehr sauber und wesentlich nahrungsärmer geworden. 

Da nützten  alle Boilies und Partikel nix, die ins Wasser geworfen werden.. Der Fluss verlor mit der Nahrungsgrundlage ca. 85% der Fischbiomasse (vom Regierungspräsidium ermittelt, nicht von bösen Carphantas.).

Wie im Rhein oder Bodensee auch also auch im Neckar eher das Gegenteil der Eutrophierung..

Dazu kam dann dieser Karpfenvirus, seitdem ist Karpfenangeln im Neckar deutlich anders geworden.

Früher waren es im Schnitt Fische um 6 - 8 Kilo, ein 30 Pfünder hat niemand gejuckt, erst ab 20 Kilo wurde es wieder interessant (trotz Entnahme auch Großer damals).  

Heute haste Glück, wenn Du überhaupt nen Karpfen erwischst es werden also nicht überall mehr und größere......


----------



## Knispel (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Letztes Jahr in meinem "Gartenteich" 39 Pfund auf Kartoffel. In dem Gewässer ( typischer Hecht-Schleiensee - wer kennt soetwas heute noch ? ) mit viel Bewuchs ist noch nie mit Boillie gefischt worden und wird es auch nicht.


----------



## nostradamus (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

hi,

muss mich einfach mal als unwissend outen und einfach mal Fragen! 

Was sind "HANTAS"???

Danke

Nosta


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> muss mich einfach mal als unwissend outen und einfach mal Fragen!
> 
> ...




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hantaviren


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Der war gut, Sten ;-))

@ nostradamus: 
Ironische Verballhornung des aus dem Englischen stammenden Carphunter.

Genauso gerne genommen:
Craphunter, Craphanta, Hanta etc...

Solange Täckel stümmt und Craps mit mehr wie 30 Kilo vorkommen, kannst Du mit steigendem Aufkommen oben Genannter rechnen...

Davon ab:
Ich hab nix gegen die Hantas, in keinster Weise...


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Nabend,

Mal auf die Gewässer hier bei mir bezogen:

Bis zur Wende waren hier in den Gewässern die Karpfen eher ne Plage. Die Bestandsdichte war enorm. In manchen Seen war ein angeln mit Wurm auf andere Fischarten fast nicht mehr möglich. Kaum war der Wurm im Wasser stiegen die Karpfen ein. Beim blinkern wurden mehr Karpfen gerissen als Hechte gefangen. Damals war ich hauptsächlich auf Aal unterwegs. Die Schwierigkeit bestand darin Gewässer zu finden in den man Ruhe vor Karpfen hatte. (angeln mit Köfi auf Aal war damals noch nicht so verbreitet) Wegen dem schwachbrüstigen Material konnten viele Fische (Karpfen) nicht angelandet werden.Aber es gab auch Angler die ihre Rollen mit nem 50er-60er Seil bestückten und dem Karpfen gezielt mit Kartoffel am Drilling nachstiegen. 15 - 20kg Fische waren dann keine Seltenheit.
Nach der Wende - da hatten die Karpfenangler von der anderen Seite der Elbe die hier her kamen Freudenpipi inne Augen. Viele von denen fingen hier ihre ersten 30-40+Pfünder.. Angler wie Pingels und Martens fanden hier ihr Karpfenschlaraffenland.
Aber die Zeiten änderten sich. Mit zunehmender Verbesserung der Wasserqualität schrumpfte die Bestandsdichte erheblich. Die Zeiten in denen 250 - 300 Karpfen im Jahr möglichwaren sind lange vorbei. Gewässer in denen regelmäßig kapitale Fische gefangen werden gibt's mitlerweile verdammt wenig...


----------



## antonio (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der war gut, Sten ;-))
> 
> @ nostradamus:
> Ironische Verballhornung des aus dem Englischen stammenden Carphunter.
> ...



das heißt genanntas

antonio


----------



## nostradamus (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Hi,

danke für die Aufklärung! 

Nosta


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> muss mich einfach mal als unwissend outen und einfach mal Fragen!
> 
> ...



"Hanta" oder auch Kordakids

= abwertende Bezeichnung *innerhalb* der Scene für Angler auf Karpfen die wegen ihren Verhaltens am Gewässer und mit ihrer Grundeinstellung zur Karpfenangelei erheblich von denen der "Carphanter" abweichen.

In vielen Fällen betrifft das die jüngeren Semester , ist aber NICHT zwangläufig so. Auch unter den jüngeren gibt's genug die die Ideale der älteren Karpfenanglerfraktion zu ihren machen.

Merke - der Carphunter hat mit dem Hanta nix am Hut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Merke - der *Carhunter* hat mit dem Hanta nix am Hut.


Stümmt - der jagt V8 
:q


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stümmt - der jagt V8
> :q


 
 Verdammte Axt!! :q:q


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> Ich hab nix gegen die Hantas, in keinster Weise...


 
 Solltest du aber.
 Denn das sind diejenigen Karpfenangler die am Gewässer durch ihr Fehlverhalten für den meisten Ärger sorgen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Mensch sind da viele Thesen als Wahrheiten verallgemeinert dargestellt worden|uhoh:.
1) Früher wurden weniger große Karpfen gefangen als heute.
Nicht in allen Gewässern, siehe @Thomas9904.
2) Das Gerät von früher hätte den Drill von großen Fischen nicht ausgehalten.
Auch damals gab es schon gutes Gerät. Die Ganzmetallrollen von vor 30 Jahren fischen viele heute noch.
3) Die Karpfen sind heute schwerer, weil mit Futter (Boilies) gemästet.
Die Gewässer sind aber auch nicht mehr so nährstoffreich siehe @andal wie damals, das dürfte die Zusatzfütterung mehr als ausgleichen.
4) Karpfen sind schlecht fürs Gewässer, weil sie Schlamm aufwühlen.
Bei Überbesatz im ungeeigneten Gewässer sicher, aber das Freisetzen von Nährstoffen durch Wühltätigkeit kann auch positiv wirken.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Wenn man in alten Publikationen stöbert, findet man verschiedene Angaben zum Wachstum von Karpfen-die Rede ist von Maximallängen bis 120cm und Gewichtsangaben von über 40-50kg, iwo hab ich sogar was von über 60kg gelesen.


----------



## Black_Scorpion (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Karpfen über 100 Pfund? WO??? Da muss ich hin!!!|supergri (JOKE!)

Wenn du jetzt hier nen See hinschreibst, bricht dort morgen die Infrastruktur zusammen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Nee Leute. Es gab schon immer Karpfen mit 30, 40, 50 Pfund. Und die wurden auch MAL gefangen. Aber eben meistens nur einmal und wenn dann tauchten die in Lokalblättenr auf, wenn der Fänger damit überhaupt Werbung gemacht hat außerhalb seines Vereins.


So war das.  Nicht nur angelesen, erlebt.



vermesser schrieb:


> Eine Revolution gab es eher auf technischem Gebiet mit solchen Sachen wie geflochtenen Schnüren, federleichten Ruten aus Kohlefaser, einer super exakten Schnurverlegung dünnster Leinen...oder auch bei Bissanzeigern, Echoloten, Kartenplottern und und und...


Genau da ist sehr viel passiert.
Früher sind sicherlich mehr abgerissen und weniger gelandet worden, die Combo Rute Rolle Schnur war um einiges schwächer oder sehr viel gröber. Alleine wenn man mal auf die Rollenbremsen schaut, da war lange Zeit nicht viel mit los.
Die Geflechte für Hauptschnur und Vorfächer waren unbekannt, und mit einer 20er Monofil als schon äußerste Vorfachstärke für mißtrauische Fische ist die Gewalt über den Fisch sehr begrenzt.

Irgendwie war da früher ein 20 Pfd Karpfen mehr, und auch mehr wert, weil es ein harter Fight an der oftmals nur etwas stärkeren Stipprute war.


----------



## SchleppLugi (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Also bei dieser Frage kann man wahrscheinlich nichts verallgemeineren. 

Mein Onkel hat schon vor 40 Jahren mit den Netz 20 kg+ Karpfen aus dem Mondsee rausgeholt. So schwer werden sie heute auch noch.

Grundsätzlich glaube ich schon das füttern das Gewicht erhöht, vor allem wenn es viele Kohlehydrate enthält. In seiner natürlichen Nahrung findet der Karpfen wenige Kohlehydrate nicht zu vergleichen wenn er viele Boilies frisst.

LG Christian


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Das mit dem füttern , also damit die Karpfen mästen ist ein Trugschluß . Ist der Karpfen satt  - beißt er nicht. Futter welches den Karpfen sättigt ist kontraproduktiv. Gutes Futter bzw, gut zusammengesetzte Bolies machen den Fisch nicht satt. Vergleichen kann man das damit als würde man Suppe mit einer Gabel zusich nehmen. Auf diese Art würde man sich "hungrig essen". Selbiges soll beim Karpfen erreicht werden. Er soll das Futter zwar fressen aber gleichzeitig jedoch hungrig bleiben. Nur dann wird er solange weiter fressen bis er unseren Köder unterm Rüssel hat.

 Zudem ist der Karpfen ein schlechter Futterverwerter. Damit der Fisch allein durchs Futter an Gewicht zulegt müßte schon ordentlich welches verklappt werden. Viel Futter bringt nicht nicht viel.(auf den Angelerfolg bezogen)
 Allerdings wird häufig zuviel verklappt. Kritik in diese Richtung ist in einigen Fällen durchaus berechtigt. Jedes Gramm Futter ist ein zusätzlicher Nährstoffeintrag. Da machen sich so manche Karpfenangler echt zuwenig Gedanken.


----------



## pike-81 (26. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Wenn man sich das hier so durchliest, bekommt man das Gefühl, daß überall ein Körnchen Wahrheit drin steckt. 
Jürgen hat, auf sein Gewässer bezogen, sicher nicht Unrecht.
Jeder See ist anders. In Schleswig-Holstein gibt es Gegenden, wo ein See an den anderen grenzt,  und obwohl sie dicht beisammen liegen, und teilweise verbunden sind, unterscheiden sie sich erheblich, was Wasserqualität und Trübung sowie Leitfische angeht. 
Die Landwirtschaft spielt dabei auch eine große Rolle. 
Was die Karpfen angeht, ist es wohl wirklich vom Gerät und der Technik sowie dem C&R abhängig. Gefüttert wurden sie schon immer. Ob nun mit Brot, Mais und Kartoffel, oder mit Boilies.
Ein weiterer Faktor könnte das Fehlen großer Fischfresser sein. 
Otter, Seeadler und kapitale Raubfische sind vielerorts kaum vorhanden, so das der Karpfen ab einer gewissen Größe nichts mehr zu befürchten hat. Außer er wird gefangen. Und dann geht er nach einer Fotosession zurück, und wächst weiter. Wie vielen Großkarpfen hat man sogar schon Namen gegeben?
Petri


----------



## Skrxnch (27. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

1987 und Folgejahre an einer bestimmten Stelle zwischen versunkenen Baumstämmen bei Sonnenaufgang immer rollende Karpfen zwischen 25-30 KG. 5-10 m vom Ufer weg.

 Ich hab da immer auf Aal in ca. 20m Entfernung auf einem der Baumstämme gehockt und jedesmal nen Herzkasper gekriegt bei den Klatschern. (Vor allem wenn mans grad nicht im Blickwinkel hat...|bigeyes)

Da war nur ein Rentner der denen eigentlich eher gezielt nachgestellt hat mit 1mm Mono und Vollglaspilke. Glaub nich das er einen gekriegt hat, die ganze Gegend war gespickt mit Dreikantmuscheln.
Aber 20 KG Karpfen wurden schon damals im Angler Kurier gepostet und ich hatte selber einen davon, allerdings an ner Stelle mit weniger Holz. 
1986 fing jemand dort auch nen Rekordhecht, gültig bis heute.


Leider wohne ich schon lang nicht mehr dort, aber ich hätt gern den Rekordzander aus dem Tümpel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Grins - dachte ich auch schon...

Alle wollen den Dickste/Größten haben - kein Thema, ist menschlich...

Schlecht sind also die, welche den Dicksten nicht nur für sich, sondern auch zum angeben brauchen und die dafür viel Kohle und Zeit investieren..

Gut dann alle anderen - oder so oder so ähnlich...............................

Dass es Auswüchse gibt, ist normal....

So what?

Ist doch nicht nur beim Angeln so....

Dass man Gewässer nicht über einen Kamm scheren kann, sollte sich rumgesprochen haben. 

Dass es spezielle "Großkarpfenpuffs" gibt, find ich doch klasse.

Können die, die das wollen unter sich sein.

Und stören andere, die Hunters oder Hantas nicht so mögen, weniger....

Ich prophezeie mal, dass es nicht allzulange dauern wird, bis millionenteure Lachsprojekte beerdigt werden, wenns zu warm wird für die Viecher zum laichen..

Und dass dann viele froh sein werden, wenn die Karpfen sich hier fortpflanzen werden...

Eine Gräuel für Ökologen vielleicht, die immer gerne die Uhr zurückdrehen und alte Zustände erhalten wollen...

Ab er Gott sei Dank besetzt die Natur eben jede sich bietende Nische..

Nehmen wirs als Geschenk...

Nutzen wirs - jeder nach seinem Gusto - solange es noch geht.....

Find ich sinnvoller, als jemand vorschreiben zu wollen,. ob er ein "edler, richtiger Angler" sein muss, ob er ein Kochtoppler sein darf, ein c+rler, ein Hunter, Hanta oder ob einer einfach schlicht mal angeln will....

Reicht doch, wenn uns alle möglichen Besserwisser alles mögliche vorschreiben, von Vereinen über Verbände über Medien, Gesellschaft bis zu Politik - sollte man als Angler drüber stehen und nicht noch in diesen Todesgesang einstimmen und sich gegenseitig anmachen.

Ich hab weder was gegen Hunter, Hantas, C+Rler, Kochtopper oder sonstige Angler..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Diplomarbeit klick klack zur Versachlichung der Debatte.|wavey:


Danke.
Interessant.
Auch wenn ich, zugegeben, in der Kürze der Zeit zuerst mal die Zusammenfassung gelesen habe.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Moin moin,


Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Sehr lustig diese Friktionen innerhalb der Gemeinde. Offenbar gönnt hier einer dem andern nich die Butter auf dem Brot. Unter den Blinden macht sich der Einäugige dann zum König, oder wie? #c


 
 Das es unter den Anglern Fischneider und Missgunst gibt ist nichts neues. Logisch da darunter auch Karpfenangler zählen.

 Nur in dem Fall hat das mit "gönnen" nix zu tun.
Hier geht's um Abgrenzung und Distanzierung.
 Mit den Hantas die durch Fehlverhalten sowie einer zweifelhaften Einstellung glänzen möchte der Hunter nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen. Es besteht kein Zusammenhang zwischen Sättigung und Kalorienzufuhr. Mit anderen Worten: natürlich kann man gleichzeitig mästen und Appetit anregen und natürlich haben vorgemästete Viecher dann mehr Hunger. Jeder Nahrungsmittelkonzern weiß das.
> 
> Im übrigen: wenn Karpfen schlechte Futterverwerter wären, würden sie nicht in der Teichwirtschaft dominieren. Es würde sich schlicht nicht lohnen.
> 
> Hier mal eine Diplomarbeit klick klack zur Versachlichung der Debatte.|wavey:


 Las mich raten - sehr tief stehst du nicht in der Materie.

 Mal  stark vereinfacht gesagt:Schlechte Futterverwerter sind zB auch Schweine. Sie wachsen zwar schnell sie müssen aber auch mengenmäßig viel mehr gefüttert werden an andere aus weniger  Futter mehr umsetzen Können. Beim Karpfen ist es genau das gleiche.
Zu gut deutsch : Von 100gr Futter kacken se 70gr wieder aus.

 Das mit dem füttern scheinste ebenso nicht begriffen zu haben.
 Gute Boilies sind so zusammengesetzt das sie dem Fisch in einem Fressrausch versetzten aber nicht sättigen. Fische die satt sind "nutzen" mir nix.
 Der Boilie soll möglichst schnell das Gedärm durchwandern. Der Fisch soll sowenig wie möglich davon in Energie umsetzen....
 Aber ok - wenn der Fisch entsprechenden Mengen davon frisst wird er sicher sich auch an Gewicht zunehmen. Das will ich nicht bestreiten... Wenn ich lange genug mit ner Gabel im Suppenteller umherstocher werd ich den Teller auch irgendwann mal leer haben..... so kann man sich prima "hungrig essen"...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hier geht's um Abgrenzung und Distanzierung.
> Mit den Hantas die durch Fehlverhalten sowie einer zweifelhaften Einstellung glänzen möchte der Hunter nichts zu tun haben.



Das mir auch völlig neu.
Ich dachte nicht, daß da intern noch zwischen Zentralspinnern und Halbgewalkten unterschieden wird.:q


----------



## Gunnar. (27. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das mir auch völlig neu.
> Ich dachte nicht, daß da intern noch zwischen Zentralspinnern und Halbgewalkten unterschieden wird.:q


 Ok Karla , damit auch du das verstehst: Du wandelst ja unter den Grünröcken. Da sind auch welche dabei die das Weidwerk nicht so pflegen wie man es eigentlich sollte. Ich setze mal voraus das du mit denen nicht unter einem 
Hut gesteckt werden möchtest...#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Gunnar, meine Mecklenburger Milchmaid, auf dich is eben Verlass.
Du machst das aber ordentlich, gelle, ich will keine Klagen lesen!#h

Die Grünröcke führen jetzt übrigens Narkosebüchsen und Aufwachmatten ein. Das Mastbambi wird dann nach 'nem Foto wieder behutsam in die Dickung getragen.:q


----------



## Franky (27. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

********. wie kriege ich jetzt das Bild vom moppelhirsch aus dem Kopp...


----------



## Gunnar. (27. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

.......


Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Gunnar, meine Mecklenburger Milchmaid, auf dich is eben Verlass.
> 
> Mist , ich bin zu leicht zu durchschauen,
> 
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Grünröcke führen jetzt übrigens Narkosebüchsen und Aufwachmatten ein. Das Mastbambi wird dann nach 'nem Foto wieder behutsam in die Dickung getragen.:q



Kommst Du jetzt bald her und putzt meine Tastatur ?


----------



## Purist (28. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das mit dem füttern scheinste ebenso nicht begriffen zu haben.
> Gute Boilies sind so zusammengesetzt das sie dem Fisch in einem Fressrausch versetzten aber nicht sättigen. Fische die satt sind "nutzen" mir nix.
> Der Boilie soll möglichst schnell das Gedärm durchwandern. Der Fisch soll sowenig wie möglich davon in Energie umsetzen....



Vor vielen Jahren wurde einmal behauptet, Karpfen würden Boilies bevorzugt nehmen, weil sie deren Nährstoffgehalt, inbesondere den hohen Proteinanteil, erkennen und schätzen würden. 
Laut deiner Aussage, sind Dünnschissboilies (so nenne ich sie einfach einmal..) das einzige Wahre, was stimmt denn nun? #c


----------



## jkc (28. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Hi, Boilie ist nicht gleich Boilie, es gibt da unterschiedliche Ansätze.

Einige Boilies sind auf eine schnelle Darmpassage ausgelegt z.B. um die Fische an den Haken zu bekommen, auch wenn sie nur wenig fressen / Nährstoffbedarf haben (z.B. Winter / Hochsommer) .
Andere Boilies sind nach bestem Wissen an den Nährstoffbedarf der Karpfen angepasst z.B. um mit natürlicher Nahrung oder dem "wertlosen" Futter der Nachbarangler mithalten zu können oder um Futterplätze lange attraktiv zu halten.
Dann gibt es noch die mit "Geruchsstoffen" (und oft auch mit Farbstoffen) versehenen Kugeln aus irgend einem mutmaßlich, hauptsächlich billigen Trägerstoff, wo niemand weiß, was genau drin ist.

Die Übergänge sind fließend und die Kombinationen nahezu unbegrenzt...

Grüße JK


----------



## Justsu (28. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, Boilie ist nicht gleich Boilie, es gibt da unterschiedliche Ansätze.
> 
> Einige Boilies sind auf eine schnelle Darmpassage ausgelegt z.B. um die Fische an den Haken zu bekommen, auch wenn sie nur wenig fressen / Nährstoffbedarf haben (z.B. Winter / Hochsommer) .
> Andere Boilies sind nach bestem Wissen an den Nährstoffbedarf der Karpfen angepasst z.B. um mit natürlicher Nahrung oder dem "wertlosen" Futter der Nachbarangler mithalten zu können oder um Futterplätze lange attraktiv zu halten.
> ...


 
...und am Ende fressen die Karpfen ja doch jeden "Scheiss"...:q 
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass um Boilies und Ihre Zusammensetzung viel zu viel Bohai gemacht wird, am Ende frisst der Karpfen eh (fast) alles, was ihm vor den Rüssel kommt... als "Wildtier" kann er es sich doch auch gar nicht leisten so wahnsinnig wählerisch zu sein!? 

Ich gebe aber auch offen und ehrlich zu, dass ich gerne bei dem Bohai mitmache, schliesslich macht das Boilierezepte austüfteln und abrollen ja auch an sich so viel Spaß und ist bald ein Hobby für sich.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich glaube nicht, dass sich an der tatsächlichen Größe der Karpfen seit der "Boilierevolution" etwas geändert hat, ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das Anfüttern von Anglern in einem großen See oder Fluß irgendeine Auswirkung auf das Wachstum der Karpfen hat. Bei Klein(st)gewässern mag das eventuell anders sein.

Die einzige Möglichkeit in meinen Augen ist, dass es neue besonders groß abwachsende Züchtungen gegeben hat, davon habe ich allerdings noch nichts gehört, was wiederum sehr verwunderlich ist, da es im Bereich der Regenbogenforellen zum Beispiel ja auch eine stetige Entwicklung in den letzten Jahren gegeben hat!?


----------



## Gunnar. (28. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Moin moin,





Purist schrieb:


> Laut deiner Aussage, sind Dünnschissboilies (so nenne ich sie einfach einmal..) das einzige Wahre, was stimmt denn nun? #c


 
 Dünnschissboilie (Das muß ich mir merken) = Das EINZIGE wahre? Soooo weit würde ich nicht gehen.
Nur , die Zeiten als Protein und Eiweißbomben der Megatrend waren sind vorbei. Klar , wurden mit den Dingern Fische gefangen - aber es wurden auch Langzeitwirkungen erkannt. Eben das gerade diese beiden Sachen zwar ideal  für die Mast sind . Aber nicht um den Fisch dauerhaft am Platz bei Fresslaune zu halten..... Das Ziel ist einen Boilie zu haben der lange (über Jahre) fängig ist. DAS ist leider nicht einfach. Einfacher ist es immer neuer Mixturen zu entwickeln die schnell - aber auch nur kurzzeitig zum Erfolg führen...

 Protein und Eiweiß sind immer noch wichtige Bestandteile im Boilie aber bei weiten nicht mehr in der hohen Konzentration vergangener Jahre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Hab das persönliche gelöscht und empfehle denjenigen (die wissen schon) es sein zu lassen, wenn sie keine Pause hier wollen.
Danke.


----------



## Allround-Angler (28. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Dünnschissboilie (Das muß ich mir merken) = Das EINZIGE wahre? Soooo weit würde ich nicht gehen.
> Woher hast Du diese Info?
> ...


Protein = Eiweiß, Protein klingt halt etwas wissenschaftlicher


----------



## thanatos (28. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

habe mal in einem buch welches 1929 verlegt wurde nach geschlagen,
da sind 1,5 Meter länge 60 cm Breite und 35 kg angegbeben-in Ausnahme -
fällen ,Durchschnittlich 1 Meter und 20 Kg.
Im übrigen sind Bohnen der beste Köder und auch Wachtumsfutter,aber 
keine ,Sau-,Stangen-oder Grünebohnen sondern nur,wie der Name schon sagt *Wachsbohnen*


----------



## Gunnar. (28. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



> Woher hast Du diese Info?


Bekanntlich gibt es keinen "EINZIG WAREN" Köder.



> Vor allem der Riesendenkfehler, Insektenlarven zu  analysieren und das als Boilievorgabe zu nehmen, die haben 70-80 %  Eiweiß im Trockenanteil, aber mehr als 40 % Eiweiß im Boilie ist für die  Karpfen nicht mehr zum Aufbau von Körpermasse verwertbar. Deshalb wird  es zur Energiegewinnung rangezogen und belastet das Gewässer weil fiese  Abbauprodukte entstehen, z. B. Ammoniack.


Boilies auf in Insektenbasis sind momentan der absolute Hit.Allerdings kenn ich die Zusammensetzung der Bollen nicht um ausrechnen zu können wie Hoch der Anteil an Proteinen sind. Mich beschleicht aber die Befürchtung das man in Sachen Protein alte Rezepte rauskramt. Als ich mit dem Rollen angefangen habe lag ich bei 50-70% Protein. Jetzt lieg ich  bei rund30%.



> Wie soll der Züchter denn seine Karpfen mästen, wenn sie das Futter nicht mehr fressen?


Züchter??? Wer von uns ist hier Züchter.???.... Reines Zuchtfutter wäre fürs angeln kontraproduktiv.... Ich will die Fische doch nicht mästen!!



> Auch für diese Behauptung hätte ich gerne eine Quellenangabe.


Was denn für ne Quelle?? Das alle naselang neue Geschmakskompositionen auf dem Maktt kommen weiste doch selber. Oder kennst du eine Boiliesorte die 15-20 Jahre erfolgreich auf dem Markt ist ??


----------



## Allround-Angler (30. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Bekanntlich gibt es keinen "EINZIG WAREN" Köder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das die Marketing-Experten "neue" Bolies herausbringen, liegt nicht an den Karpfen. Eher daran, daß die sich eine Umsatzsteigerung erhoffen. Und Büchsenmais fängt seit vielen Jahrzehnten.


----------



## Purist (30. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Und Büchsenmais fängt seit vielen Jahrzehnten.



Ist zur Not aber auch sehr leicht mit Lebensmittelfarben bunt zu gestalten oder mit einem zusätzlichem Aroma zu versehen. Genauso wandelbar ist simpler, nicht zu weicher, (ungekochter) Teig.


----------



## zokker (30. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Weil hier gerade von mais die rede war.
Wenn ich mit gen-mais anfütter - angel ich dann auf gen-manipulierte karpfen?


----------



## Justsu (31. März 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



zokker schrieb:


> Weil hier gerade von mais die rede war.
> Wenn ich mit gen-mais anfütter - angel ich dann auf gen-manipulierte karpfen?


 
Nein, das nicht, wenn Du aber Züchter wärst, dürftest Du auf die Verpackung von Deinen Karpfenfilets dann nicht "frei von Gentechnik" drauf schreiben!


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

hmmm, zusammenfassend kann man wohl sagen, dass die Leute der Meinung sind, die Karpfen sind heutzutage größer.
Als Gründe wurden einige genannt, wobei ich persönlich glaube, dass ein Konglomerat von Gründen die Ursache ist und nicht ein Einzelner.


----------



## nostradamus (5. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hmmm, zusammenfassend kann man wohl sagen, dass die Leute der Meinung sind, die Karpfen sind heutzutage größer.
> Als Gründe wurden einige genannt, wobei ich persönlich glaube, dass ein Konglomerat von Gründen die Ursache ist und nicht ein Einzelner.



Gutes Schlusswort! 

Danke Brillendorsch!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

wenn ich mir die Umfrage "Futtermenge, wieviel Futter versenkt ihr" so anschaue,
Da komm ich schwer ins grübeln. Da gibt es Leute, die schmeißen bis zu 1/2 to Futter pro Jahr ins Wasser


----------



## Purist (12. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die Umfrage "Futtermenge, wieviel Futter versenkt ihr" so anschaue,
> Da komm ich schwer ins grübeln. Da gibt es Leute, die schmeißen bis zu 1/2 to Futter pro Jahr ins Wasser



Machen diese Leute die Masse der Angler aus und angeln die in kleinsten Gewässern? Die Sache mit dem Mästen per Anfüttern in ja nicht neu. Dort wo das Specimen Hunting erdacht wurde, werden nicht nur Karpfen in kleinen Seen derart "versorgt", sondern auch Aale, Barsche, andere Weißfische und gewiss auch noch andere Räuber... Ergebnis sind dann besonders große gewichtige Exemplare für's Foto, schließlich setzt man alles zurück.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die Umfrage "Futtermenge, wieviel Futter versenkt ihr" so anschaue,
> Da komm ich schwer ins grübeln. Da gibt es Leute, die schmeißen bis zu 1/2 to Futter pro Jahr ins Wasser



 Unabhängig davon das des Gewässer gibt die diese Menge vertragen können.....

 Generell wird zu viel Futter verklappt. Meist völlig am Bedarf vorbei und absolut unnötig. 
 Das solch Aktionen auch kontraproduktiv für den Angelerfolg sind begreifen die wenigsten. Thread's mit Thema " Ich fütter viel - fang aber wenig bis nix" gibt's in den Karpfenforen/Gruppen mehr als genug" Dummerweise kommt dort die Antwort man solle das Futter wechseln. Aber auf die Idee das es schlichtweg zuviel an Futter ist = denkste #q


----------



## gründler (12. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Ich weiß nicht ob 1986 oder 87,an einem Forellensee mit nen 2er Mepps im Rücken gehakt,ein 23kg Spiegelkarpfen.Der drill dauerte ca.1 Std und es hat keiner mehr am See auf forellen geangelt alle Ruten lagen am ufer und jeder wartete auf das Welsungeheuer das es ja da laut Betreiber gab ^^ 


Boilies hat dieser See nie gesehen,wenn dann nur Maden und Mais und was forellenangler so alles in See hauen.


lg|wavey:


----------



## zokker (12. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Na da haben aber einem mächtig die beine geschlottert. Das mit den ungeheuern ist bei uns auch so. Kaum ist ein teich mal tiefer wie 3 meter gibt's irgentwas riesiges dort drinnen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

aktueller Stand der obigen Umfrage
71 Angler werfen pro Jahr ca. 7100 Kg hochwertiges Futter ins Wasser, also 100 Kg pro Angler. Wenn ich mir hier in der Gegend mal die Größe der beangelten Gewässer anschau, da komm ich auf eine Durchschnittsgröße von max. 2 ha . Jedes dieser Gewässer wird von mind. 10 Karpfenanglern befischt, macht also 1000 Kg = 1 to je Gewässer oder 500 Kg je ha !!!
Das ist mehr, als die meißten dieser Gewässer von Natur aus zur Verfügung stellen.
Ehrlich gesagt, hat das für mich schon viel mit Mast gemeinsam.
Mal abgesehen von den ökologischen Folgen.


----------



## Black_Scorpion (13. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

@ Brillendorsch: 

Was du vergisst, ist zu einen die Häufigkeit, die einige Angler am Wasser verbringen und zum anderen, dass sich die Menge (bei mir z.b.) auf mehrere Seen (mindestens 4, meist sogar 6) verteilt...


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Black_Scorpion schrieb:


> @ Brillendorsch:
> 
> Was du vergisst, ist zu einen die Häufigkeit, die einige Angler am Wasser verbringen und zum anderen, dass sich die Menge (bei mir z.b.) auf mehrere Seen (mindestens 4, meist sogar 6) verteilt...



und was ändert dass??
die angegebene Futtermenge ist pro Jahr und Angler
sowie einer "Anglerdichte" von 5 je ha. Also eher zu Gunsten der Angler gerechnet.
Oder glaubst Du, dass ein ganzes Jahr über tatsächlich nur 5 Angler Pro ha fischen?
An großen Seen und Flüssen kommt dass hin, aber keinesfalls hier in der Gegend mit einer Durchschnittsgröße von 2 ha pro Gewässer


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Hoffentlich kommen die alle endlich mal an den Neckar - wo sich die Fischbiomasse um 85% verringert hat, weil das Wasser so nährstoffarm (sauber) wurde....

Rein mit den Tonnen ;-)))

Angler die so viel füttern, sind ja nicht alle ,die angeln gehen, sondern nur ein Teil von denen....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261686

Und auch von den Karpfenanglern füttern ja nicht alle so.

Da setzt schon der Geldbeutel ne Grenze, und so wichtig dass Angler Tonnen Futter und Boilies zahlen bereit sind, ist ein Karpfen dann doch eher weniger Anglern..

Da sind doch mehr Tauwurmbader und Spinner unterwegs, als Hunter und Hantas.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen die alle endlich mal an den Neckar - wo sich die Fischbiomasse um 85% verringert hat, weil das Wasser so nährstoffarm (sauber) wurde....
> 
> Rein mit den Tonnen ;-)))
> 
> ...



Ups ???
Hier sind ausschließlich Karpfenangler gemeint . Die Durchschnittsfuttermenge resultiert aus der Umfrage hier im Forum. 
Die Zahl von 5 Karpenanglern pro ha ist zumindes hier in der Gegend eher zu gering angegeben.
Natürlich sieht die Sache an großen Seen und Flüssen anders aus.
Der Geldbeutel setzt da Grenzen?? 
Na ja, wenn ich mir so das ganze Tackle anschau, womit heutzutage auf Karpfen gefischt wird, mag ich an dieser These nicht glauben.
Kein Mensch gibt tausende Euros aus, um am Ende am Futter zu sparen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Kein Mensch gibt tausende Euros aus, um am Ende am Futter zu sparen.


Frag mal die Händler ;-))

Und, Du hast es richtig erkannt:
Man kann das eben nicht über einen Kamm scheren bei so vielen unterschiedlichen Gewässern und unterschiedlichen Anglern - und schon gar keinen "Mittelwert" bilden, der dann überall gültig sein soll.

Es werden wohl nicht allzu viele sein, die in nem kleinen Tümpel so viel Futter reinhauen, dass man die Berge sehen kann und die Fisch pappsatt sind...


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frag mal die Händler ;-))
> 
> Und, Du hast es richtig erkannt:
> Man kann das eben nicht über einen Kamm scheren bei so vielen unterschiedlichen Gewässern und unterschiedlichen Anglern - und schon gar keinen "Mittelwert" bilden, der dann überall gültig sein soll.
> ...


Boarrrr, Mensch Thomas,
les Dich doch einfach durch das Thema Futtermenge   und schau Dir die Umfrage an, ermittle dann per Dreisatz die Durchschnittswerte und siehe, Du bist genauso weit wie ich.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=283602


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Weil die Durchschnittsschuhgröße laut Dreisatz 39 ist, passt auch jedem ein 39er Schuh........

Siehe oben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann das eben nicht über einen Kamm scheren bei so vielen unterschiedlichen Gewässern und unterschiedlichen Anglern - und schon gar keinen "Mittelwert" bilden, der dann überall gültig sein soll.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

wenn 81 Leute zusammen 810 Kg Futter ins Wasser werfen, spielt die Schuhgröße keine Rolle.
Die 800 Kg sind im Wasser
Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin keinesfalls gegen Karpfenangler !!
Oder gar für irgentwelche Verbote.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Dann schmeiss die 810 Kilo in den Neckar - wir brauchen das dringend, das wär nicht mal ein Minitropfen auf nen heissen Stein....

Es kommt ja immer drauf in welches Wasser wie viel geschmissen wird, nicht auf nen Durchschnitt..


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann schmeiss die 810 Kilo in den Neckar - wir brauchen das dringend, das wär nicht mal ein Minitropfen auf nen heissen Stein....
> 
> Es kommt ja immer drauf in welches Wasser wie viel geschmissen wird, nicht auf nen Durchschnitt..


*Grundelmästen ??*


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Genau!!!!
Nu hastes...


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*







 sag ich doch#h


----------



## Pacman1710 (14. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

@Brillendorsch

Du vergisst aber, das an der Umfrage auch etliche Flussangler beteiligt sind. 
Das die "gringfügig" mehr Futter benötigen als der gemeine Wald- und Seeangler sollte selbst dir klar sein.

Aber ich denke bereits seit Anfang an, das dieser Tread wieder nur eine geziehlte negativ-Kampagne gegen die "moderne" Karpfenangelei ist.|krach:


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*



Pacman1710 schrieb:


> @Brillendorsch
> 
> Du vergisst aber, das an der Umfrage auch etliche Flussangler beteiligt sind.
> Das die "gringfügig" mehr Futter benötigen als der gemeine Wald- und Seeangler sollte selbst dir klar sein.
> ...



erst lesen Pacman,
ich schrieb mehrfach, dass es in großen Seen und Flüssen ganz anders aussieht.


----------



## Pacman1710 (15. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

ok.... Wie du meinst!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Saarhunter (18. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/karpfen-world-top100.php

Nr.21 vom Fangdatum der früheste gemeldete Karpfen mit Mais


----------



## Gone Fishing (18. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Sind Nr. 9, 10, 11 und 12 derselbe Fisch?


----------



## Saarhunter (18. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

hab mir die Geburtsurkunde nicht angeschaut


----------



## Carras (25. April 2014)

*AW: wie schwer waren die Rekordkarpfen, bevor es Boilies gab?*

Naja,

verstehe ich so manches nicht ganz. Ganz ehrlich.

Eines wird auch dieser Thread nicht ändern:
Es wird immer Leute geben, die gegen andere Leute etwas haben. Sei es weil sie ne Krumme Nase haben, sei es weil sie krumme Beine haben, sei es, weil sie mit Boilies angeln,...  

Wenn man behaupten möchte, dass die Karpfen heute größer sind als vor 30 Jahren,..nur weil sie mit Boilies gefüttert werden, gibt es nur eine kurze Antwort:

NEIN.



Ganz einfach deshalb, weil die Boilies nur einen kleinen Teil dazu  beitragen, aber nicht den alleinigen Grund dafür hergeben.
Aber ich denke, das wurde hier ja schon mehrfach aufgezeigt, das hierzu mehrere Dinge einfluss haben (hatten).


Brillendorsch:
Wenn Du hier Umfragen zu Futtermengen heran ziehst, solltest Du diese doch bitte auch richtig lesen und deuten.
Über 70 % der befragten Angler werfen nicht mehr als 50 kg Futter pro Jahr ins Wasser. Bei der Umfrage geht es zudem auch ganz allgemein um Futter, nicht alleinig um Boilies! Bitte beachten.

Um das was Du darstellst, genauer rechnen zu können, müsste man noch eine Umfrage starten, wie viel ha Wasser ein Angler im Jahr befischt. Das ist nämlich ein gewaltiger Unterschied.
Befischt man immer nur den einen, kleinen Dorfweiher mit 2 ha? Oder befischt man mehrere Gewässer mit bis  > 1000 ha Wasserfläche pro Jahr?

Dann kommt es immer auf das jeweilige Gewässer drauf  an. Wie ist die Fischbestand in dem Gewässer ? Sind viele oder eher wenige Fische im Gewässer besetzt? Welche Fischarten sind im Gewässer in welchen Anteilen vertreten? Dann kommt es auf die Art des Gewässers an. Haben wir hier einen Baggersee mit Kraut, Muscheln, Schnecken u.a. im Überfluss? Oder haben wir hier eine Schlampfütze, nahezu ohne jegl. natürl. Nahrung?
Welche anderen (teils sogar natürlichen) Einflüsse wirken auf das Gewässer? z.B. Landwirtschaft ? z.B. andere (Ab)Wassereinläufe ?


All das (und noch einiges mehr) hat wesentlichen Einfluss auf dieses Thema.

Von daher, halte ich solch eine Diskussion, bzw. das falsch bedachte Heranziehen von irgendwelchen Umfragen, für absolut nicht Aufschlußreich. Und vor allem nicht für Zielführend.

Vielleicht magst Du für Dich, somit Deinen inneren Frieden finden, und das was Du gerne so sehen möchtest, so bestätigt sehen.
Ich halte dies so, wie es hier gemacht wird, aber für völlig Falsch.

So Long.

Carras


----------

